# Food Safety News - 06/08/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 8, 2021)

*Texas health department makes selling raw milk much easier*
By News Desk on Jun 08, 2021 12:05 am Texas has shown that you do not need a legislative body to make it easier to sell unpasteurized, raw milk legally. The new Texas Department of State Health Services rules permit widespread delivery of raw milk anywhere in the Lone Star State, allowing raw milk dairies to distribute their products to practically anyone in the... Continue Reading


*Researchers assess WGS use for foodborne pathogens*
By News Desk on Jun 08, 2021 12:03 am Whole genome sequencing (WGS) provides a level of additional information that more than balances out the additional costs if used effectively, according to a recent study. Researchers evaluated costs and benefits of routine WGS through case studies at eight laboratories in Europe and the Americas, including five which work with foodborne pathogens. All labs reported... Continue Reading


*FDA modifies alerts for shrimp, mushrooms, papaya and more*
By News Desk on Jun 08, 2021 12:01 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Australia reports mixed food safety record for 2020*
By News Desk on Jun 08, 2021 12:00 am A report card on Australia’s food safety record this past year shows a decline in some foodborne diseases but mixed news on handwashing. Data was released by the Food Safety Information Council (FSIC) and Environmental Health Australia to mark the third World Food Safety Day on June 7. In an average year, there are an... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Some thoughts on June 7 – World Food Safety Day*
By Bill Marler on Jun 07, 2021 11:14 pm According to the World Health Organization (WHO) and the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO), with an estimated 600 million cases of foodborne illnesses annually, unsafe food is a threat to human health and economies, disproportionally affecting vulnerable and marginalized people, especially women and children, populations affected by conflict, and migrants. An... Continue Reading


*Costco supplier recalls frozen treats because of metal fragments*
By News Desk on Jun 07, 2021 06:03 pm Clio Snacks has initiated a recall of some frozen treats because they may contain very small metallic fragments from a piece of production equipment/machinery. Clio brand snacks are sold by Costco. “The problem was identified and was promptly corrected. No injuries have been reported. The items that may have been impacted and are subject to... Continue Reading


*FDA celebrates World Food Safety Day: ‘Safe Food Now for a Healthy Tomorrow’*
By News Desk on Jun 07, 2021 03:31 pm World Food Safety Day is celebrated on June 7 and aims to draw attention and inspire action to help prevent, detect and manage foodborne risks, contributing to food security, human health, economic prosperity, agriculture, market access, tourism and sustainable development. This year’s theme, “Safe Food Today for a Healthy Tomorrow,” stresses that the production and... Continue Reading


----------

